# Strange behavior of apinger when installed through PKG



## jpierri (Jul 24, 2018)

I was struggling with `apinger` for some time, trying to understand why it was throwing this error on /var/log/messages:

`... apinger: Error while feeding rrdtool: Broken pipe
... apinger: rrdtool respawning too fast, waiting 300s.`

Then I repeated the same setting on another host and there it worked fine!

Both servers are 11.1-RELEASE-p11 running apinger-0.6.1_3. The only difference I found is that, on the server that behave ok, the apinger installed was net/apinger while the other one was installed through PKG.
As both reported the exact same version and the only compile options are _Docs_ and _IPv6_, I resisted believing they could be different, until nothing else was left to rule out.

When I removed the apinger installed with PKG and installed the one from ports, those fails disappeared!


----------

